# Which Dehumidifier?



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Daily spraying of my various pets in the reptile room is causing black mould around the bottom of the walls and around the window and it's proving a huge pain to fight off (especially behind the viv stack!), so I think I'll need to invest in a dehumidifier.

Can anyone recommend one? Where did you get it? I've never even seen one in my life, so any advice is a big help!


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

I've never seen one either, but Im thinking if you have a dehumidifier in the room wont you have to spray more into the vivs to keep the humidity up!?

Try cutting down the ventilation in the vivs and increasing it in the room that might work!


----------



## alanjacks (Jun 1, 2011)

This site might help you, helped me make a decision on a dehumidifier. Seems to have some good information and reviews on there. 

Edit: 

Whoops forgot the link. This is the one: Dehumidifiers for Home


----------

